# Vortice build and collective knowledge



## cam (21/11/15)

Hi all, 
I bought my vortice a short while back as a tasting rda, looking for a flavour rda with a 5/8 drip tip.
For a long time i just couldn't get the flavour purity that i was looking for, build after build failed to satisfy.. 
Now eventually i got close with a 0.6 zipper mounted right up in line with the top of the post screws and turned perpendicular to air vents.
trying to post a supporting pic.
Please share your findings, lets see if we can get even more out of her.


----------



## Christos (21/11/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vortice-thread.t15570/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

